# VB.Net 2k10 Express click once deployment question



## psyko12 (Jul 30, 2010)

EDIT: my bad  it 's click once deployment lol,,, sorry... (Title Fixed)

I've already built and debugged my code and ready to make/build it into the real exe for distro.
I found that VB.Net2k10 express has a cool deployment tool (cool for me because it checks for missing components for the users if the need it to run the program). 

My problem is, my program executes other stuff like readme.txt which is placed on a "Bin" folder, when I publish/deploy to make the installer.. It doesn't include the "Bin" folder thus my final app, is having problems, which yield a file not found error..

How would I include the said "Bin" folder to the oneclick deployment installer maker/publisher.

Sorry if I sound confusing.. Basically I want the "Bin" folder to be added to the Setup file generated by the Oneclick deployment tool.

2ndly If I enable the certificate signing thing would that restrict the program only to my computer?

Thanks in advance.

P.s. before anybody got mad at me, I googled and found how to add DATABASE which is used by their program. But mine is just a whole folder which holds the other components. (Exes and readme).

TIA again.


----------



## char[] rager (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry, I do not have an answer to your specific problem, but I might have a workaround.

If VB is anything like C#, you should be able to go to *Users\YourName\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\YourProjectName\YourProjectName\bin*       and any of these folders should have standalone executables inside of them. You could copy one of these executables to your desktop and make a "bin" folder on your desktop, and then put these files in a zip file.


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 31, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> Sorry, I do not have an answer to your specific problem, but I might have a workaround.
> 
> If VB is anything like C#, you should be able to go to *Users\YourName\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\YourProjectName\YourProjectName\bin*       and any of these folders should have standalone executables inside of them. You could copy one of these executables to your desktop and make a "bin" folder on your desktop, and then put these files in a zip file.



Well I guess thats the best option, building/compiling the final exe and copying it out of the debug/release folders and putting it into a zip or self extracting arch.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, you only need to do more than that if you are building an installer.  I doubt Express versions even have that functionality.


----------

